# Mainland EU Roasters



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm starting this thread so we can discuss various roasters based in mainland Europe. The idea came from the thread about coffee prices and my rant about the depreciating EUR







So, have you tried any mainland roasters? I have some experience with Belleville Brûlerie which is based in Paris. They supply My Little Cup in Brussels where I tried their beans. Unfortunately, their coffee is on the expensive side and their site is not available in English.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

> Quality bronc.
> 
> Chocolate fireguard springs to mind.
> 
> I like the idea though, I buy some reloading equipment from Luxembourg as it's cheaper than here and as beans need to de-gas before using postage time won't be an issue either.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Belleville are the square mile of Paris - most of the third wave shops sell them. Tried a few of their offerings

Thumbs up.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

X-Post from the other thread

Caffenation in Belgium (one of my favourites)

Bonanza in Germany

Headfirst and 30ml in Netherlands

Tim Wendelboe in Norway

Drop and Koppi in Sweden

Coffee Collectif in Denmark


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

aaronb said:


> X-Post from the other thread
> 
> Caffenation in Belgium (one of my favourites)
> 
> ...


You get around


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

mremanxx said:


> You get around


I haven't tried all of these, they just are regarded as some of the best!

I can personally vouch for Caffenation, 30ml, Bonanza & Drop.


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

Coffee Collective is very good - we were using their Esmeralda in the shop recently.


----------

